# Slingshot Holsters?



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys!









I have been thinking.. Have any of you ever made a slingshot holster?

I am curious to find out how to make one as it would be a lot faster than getting it out of my bag!

If anyone has made one or owns one, a picture would be very much appreciated









Cheers Luke


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe this will do for an idea.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-Slingshot-Hunting-Catapult-Pocket-Sling-Outdoor-Hunting-Hunter-Waist-Bag-/130590313601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e67ca0c81#ht_2345wt_878


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for that pgandy


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

they have them on dankung , i have one and i dont wear a belt , so if anyone has any ideas how to attach it to myself without a belt , that would be appreciated , or an idea of something i can make a metal pocket clip out of ...


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I was going to suggest a clip, but you've already thought of it :/

Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out EHS in the vendors section here. He has got some leather beauties. There is a nice brown one that comes with one of the slingshot packages.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> they have them on dankung , i have one and i dont wear a belt , so if anyone has any ideas how to attach it to myself without a belt , that would be appreciated , or an idea of something i can make a metal pocket clip out of ...


 An old metal pocket clip


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Last sunday i found that an old Leatherman pouch does the job perfectly for my new natural


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

That looks cool!









Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a cheap down and dirty one! -- Tex


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

That looks cool Tex, did you make it?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Yep, it was just off fall when making pouches for a friend! _


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know if you might consider this too cumbersome but I use a tool pouch, I found a great one a Lowes on their closeout rack... it holds at least 4 slings and has two pouches for ammo, I keep marbles in one and various size steel shot in the other.. I rarely wear a belt too, so I got a strap from a handbag and clipped it on and wear it over my shoulder and neck so the pouch hangs at my side... I'll take pics if anyone is interested or confused..hahaha
Kip


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

yes, please may you take some pictures


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Nite Ize clip would work, if you don't mind attaching it to your slingshot. I would think a covered pouch would be optimal in terms of preserving the bands from UV rays? Tex's frog (looks like a frog for a bayonet sheath) is simple though, that's a cool idea too.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I laced two pictures of leather together and bolted on a clip from an old tape measure.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> yes, please may you take some pictures


Ok here is some pics of the tool pouch I use when I target shoot and hunt or hike... the other bag is what I use to conceal carry, my brother didn't like me calling it a purse, so I said consider it a holster, because besides a slingshot or two I also carry The Judge....


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is the pic, I couldn't figure out how to post it with my last reply..
Kip


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, you can't beat a MAN PURSE, the Maxpedition Fatboy works for me. Great for sling shots and ammo. Mine actually has a holster.

You got a problem with my manpurse? Don't 'chou make me move my neck in a rotary fashion while I snap my fingas in the gross arm movement of a "Z"!

Would be great if we had that smiley, eh?


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a cheap down and dirty one! -- Tex


very nice simple yet effective, i like it!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is one. maybe you like it


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

treefork said:


> Check out EHS in the vendors section here. He has got some leather beauties. There is a nice brown one that comes with one of the slingshot packages.


Thanks Tree Fork


----------

